# What Bluetooth device are you using?



## thumper (Aug 19, 2011)

I am looking for a Bluetooth device to use when I am driving or working to receive calls, make calls, read incoming text messages...... in short to make my work day more productive.
I have tried many in the past, all were in ear devices.
BluAnt was my favorite, it fit in my ear well, has a loop that went over your ear so it wouldn't fall out.
It would read incoming text, announce who is calling, make calls or send text with one tap. 
BluAnt has since stopped making this product.
I think I have tried them all in the past....
Plantronics Legend- good battery life , but bulky as hell
Jabra Stealth- small but falls out
Motorola(various) - great software but just doesn't fit well in my ear.

Doesn't seem that there are any new products out.
There are the over the neck headsets, but they look mainly for music use.
The ear buds/pods look interesting, but I am worried they wont stay in while working. 

So what are you all using?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

AirPods and I use Android. I have 2 sets just in case I misplace one. I used Plantronic for 15 years but no longer.


----------

